# alte Kernel Dateien lassen sich nicht löschen



## dirkschwarz (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

habe folgendes Problem:

meine /boot Partition ist mit alten Kerneldateien voll gelaufen....jetzt wollte ich die alten Kernel Dateien mit den üblichen Mitten löschen:

```
apt-get remove --purge linux-image-3.x.x-xx-generic linux-headers-3.x.x-xx-generic
```
leider sind aber einige Abhängigkeiten nicht erfüllt (letzter Kernel wurde nicht vollstandig installiert - (Platzmangel), so das der Befehl nicht ausgeführt wird.

```
apt-get -f install
```
kann wegen Platzmangel nicht ausgeführt werden - dies gilt auch für:

```
apt-get autoremove
```
Was kann ich da jetzt machen? Kann ich in der /boot einzelne ältere Kerneldateien "per Hand" löschen um ein wenig Platz zu gewinnen?

Oder gibt es elegantere Möglichkeiten?
Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## nowayback (14. Juni 2014)

hi,

dpkg hat sich nicht ganz so affig - manchmal 

Kannst es ja mal damit probieren

```
dpkg -P linux-image-version-blablabla
```
Wenn du ein Image raus hast, sollte es ja wieder klappen, ansonsten schmeißt du so eben noch nen 2. raus. ;-)

Grüße
nwb


----------



## dirkschwarz (15. Juni 2014)

Prima & Danke! Hat erst einmal prima geklappt....aber


```
sudo apt-get -f install
```
ergibt dann:

```
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... Fertig
Abhängigkeiten werden korrigiert... Fertig
Die folgenden Pakete wurden automatisch installiert und werden nicht mehr benötigt:
  linux-headers-3.2.0-40 linux-headers-3.2.0-41 linux-headers-3.2.0-37 linux-headers-3.2.0-43 linux-headers-3.2.0-38
  linux-headers-3.2.0-44 linux-headers-3.2.0-39 linux-headers-3.2.0-44-generic-pae
Verwenden Sie »apt-get autoremove«, um sie zu entfernen.
Die folgenden zusätzlichen Pakete werden installiert:
  linux-generic-pae linux-headers-3.2.0-64 linux-headers-3.2.0-64-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae
  linux-image-3.2.0-64-generic-pae linux-image-generic-pae
Vorgeschlagene Pakete:
  fdutils linux-doc-3.2.0 linux-source-3.2.0 linux-tools
Die folgenden NEUEN Pakete werden installiert:
  linux-headers-3.2.0-64 linux-headers-3.2.0-64-generic-pae linux-image-3.2.0-64-generic-pae
Die folgenden Pakete werden aktualisiert (Upgrade):
  linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae linux-image-generic-pae
3 aktualisiert, 3 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 125 nicht aktualisiert.
14 nicht vollständig installiert oder entfernt.
Es müssen 51,1 MB an Archiven heruntergeladen werden.
Nach dieser Operation werden 182 MB Plattenplatz zusätzlich benutzt.
Möchten Sie fortfahren [J/n]? j
Hole:1 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main linux-image-3.2.0-64-generic-pae i386 3.2.0-64.97 [38,4 MB]
Hole:2 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main linux-generic-pae i386 3.2.0.64.76 [1.730 B]
Hole:3 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main linux-image-generic-pae i386 3.2.0.64.76 [2.478 B]
Hole:4 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main linux-headers-3.2.0-64 all 3.2.0-64.97 [11,7 MB]
Hole:5 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main linux-headers-3.2.0-64-generic-pae i386 3.2.0-64.97 [976 kB]
Hole:6 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main linux-headers-generic-pae i386 3.2.0.64.76 [2.482 B]
Es wurden 51,1 MB in 3 s geholt (13,4 MB/s)
Vormals nicht ausgewähltes Paket linux-image-3.2.0-64-generic-pae wird gewählt.
(Lese Datenbank ... 216068 Dateien und Verzeichnisse sind derzeit installiert.)
Entpacken von linux-image-3.2.0-64-generic-pae (aus .../linux-image-3.2.0-64-generic-pae_3.2.0-64.97_i386.deb) ...
Done.
Vormals nicht ausgewähltes Paket linux-headers-3.2.0-64 wird gewählt.
Entpacken von linux-headers-3.2.0-64 (aus .../linux-headers-3.2.0-64_3.2.0-64.97_all.deb) ...
Vormals nicht ausgewähltes Paket linux-headers-3.2.0-64-generic-pae wird gewählt.
Entpacken von linux-headers-3.2.0-64-generic-pae (aus .../linux-headers-3.2.0-64-generic-pae_3.2.0-64.97_i386.deb) ...
libisc83 (1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.7) wird eingerichtet ...
libdns81 (1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.7) wird eingerichtet ...
libisccc80 (1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.7) wird eingerichtet ...
libisccfg82 (1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.7) wird eingerichtet ...
libbind9-80 (1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.7) wird eingerichtet ...
liblwres80 (1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.7) wird eingerichtet ...
bind9-host (1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.7) wird eingerichtet ...
dnsutils (1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.7) wird eingerichtet ...
linux-firmware (1.79.6) wird eingerichtet ...
linux-image-3.2.0-64-generic-pae (3.2.0-64.97) wird eingerichtet ...
Running depmod.
update-initramfs: deferring update (hook will be called later)
Examining /etc/kernel/postinst.d.
run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal 3.2.0-64-generic-pae /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-64-generic-pae
run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs-tools 3.2.0-64-generic-pae /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-64-generic-pae
update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-64-generic-pae
run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/update-notifier 3.2.0-64-generic-pae /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-64-generic-pae
run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-update-grub 3.2.0-64-generic-pae /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-64-generic-pae
Generating grub.cfg ...
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-64-generic-pae
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-64-generic-pae
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-48-generic-pae
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-48-generic-pae
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-45-generic-pae
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-45-generic-pae
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-44-generic-pae
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-44-generic-pae
Found memtest86+ image: /memtest86+.bin
done
dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von linux-image-generic-pae:
 linux-image-generic-pae hängt ab von linux-image-3.2.0-51-generic-pae; aber:
  Paket linux-image-3.2.0-51-generic-pae ist nicht installiert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von linux-image-generic-pae (--configure):
 Abhängigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
Es wurde kein Apport-Bericht verfasst, da das Limit MaxReports bereits erreicht ist
                                                                                   linux-headers-3.2.0-64 (3.2.0-64.97) wird eingerichtet ...
linux-headers-3.2.0-64-generic-pae (3.2.0-64.97) wird eingerichtet ...
dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von linux-generic-pae:
 linux-generic-pae hängt ab von linux-image-generic-pae (= 3.2.0.51.61); aber:
  Paket linux-image-generic-pae ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von linux-generic-pae (--configure):
 Abhängigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
Es wurde kein Apport-Bericht verfasst, da das Limit MaxReports bereits erreicht ist
                                                                                   linux-headers-3.2.0-51 (3.2.0-51.77) wird eingerichtet ...
linux-headers-3.2.0-51-generic-pae (3.2.0-51.77) wird eingerichtet ...
linux-headers-generic-pae (3.2.0.51.61) wird eingerichtet ...
Trigger für libc-bin werden verarbeitet ...
ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
 linux-image-generic-pae
 linux-generic-pae
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```
und nu....:-( - vielleicht noch einen guten Tip?


----------



## nowayback (15. Juni 2014)

Hi


```
apt-get install --fix-missing
```
Wenn das nicht hilft, musst du erstmal wieder die fehlenden Pakete von Hand installieren und danach dann alles komplett runterhauen was du nicht mehr brauchst. 


```
apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-51-generic-pae
apt-get install linux-image-generic-pae
```
Btw. den generic ohne Versionsangabe solltest du nicht entfernen.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## dirkschwarz (15. Juni 2014)

Super - schon wieder einen Schritt weiter (..und etwas dazu gelernt!)

Aber:


```
dirkschwarz@v2201302355810570:~$ dpkg -l | grep linux-image                                                                        
ii  linux-image-3.2.0-44-generic-pae   3.2.0-44.69                  Linux kernel image for version 3.2.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP         
ii  linux-image-3.2.0-45-generic-pae   3.2.0-45.70                  Linux kernel image for version 3.2.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP         
ii  linux-image-3.2.0-48-generic-pae   3.2.0-48.74                  Linux kernel image for version 3.2.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP         
ii  linux-image-3.2.0-51-generic-pae   3.2.0-51.77                  Linux kernel image for version 3.2.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP         
ii  linux-image-3.2.0-64-generic-pae   3.2.0-64.97                  Linux kernel image for version 3.2.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP         
ii  linux-image-generic-pae            3.2.0.64.76                  Generic Linux kernel image                                     
dirkschwarz@v2201302355810570:~$ sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-3.2.0-44-generic linux-headers-3.2.0-44-generic           
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig                                                                                               
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut                                                                                                   
Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... Fertig                                                                                    
Paket linux-headers-3.2.0-44-generic ist nicht installiert, wird also auch nicht entfernt.                                         
Paket linux-image-3.2.0-44-generic ist nicht installiert, wird also auch nicht entfernt.
```
 Was muss ich denn jetzt noch "bereinigen"?

Ein

```
dirkschwarz@v2201302355810570:~$ sudo apt-get autoremove                                                                           
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig                                                                                               
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut                                                                                                   
Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... Fertig                                                                                    
Die folgenden Pakete werden ENTFERNT:                                                                                              
  linux-headers-3.2.0-37 linux-headers-3.2.0-38 linux-headers-3.2.0-39 linux-headers-3.2.0-40 linux-headers-3.2.0-41               
  linux-headers-3.2.0-43 linux-headers-3.2.0-44 linux-headers-3.2.0-44-generic-pae linux-headers-3.2.0-45                          
  linux-headers-3.2.0-45-generic-pae                                                                                               
0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 10 zu entfernen und 125 nicht aktualisiert.                                                     
Nach dieser Operation werden 473 MB Plattenplatz freigegeben.                                                                      
Möchten Sie fortfahren [J/n]? j                                                                                                    
(Lese Datenbank ... 247159 Dateien und Verzeichnisse sind derzeit installiert.)                                                    
Entfernen von linux-headers-3.2.0-37 ...                                                                                           
Entfernen von linux-headers-3.2.0-38 ...                                                                                           
Entfernen von linux-headers-3.2.0-39 ...                                                                                           
Entfernen von linux-headers-3.2.0-40 ...                                                                                           
Entfernen von linux-headers-3.2.0-41 ...                                                                                           
Entfernen von linux-headers-3.2.0-43 ...                                                                                           
Entfernen von linux-headers-3.2.0-44-generic-pae ...                                                                               
Entfernen von linux-headers-3.2.0-44 ...                                                                                           
Entfernen von linux-headers-3.2.0-45-generic-pae ...                                                                               
Entfernen von linux-headers-3.2.0-45 ...
```
 ist ohne Fehlermeldung durch gelaufen... warum werden anscheinend deinstallierte Kernel noch angezeigt?

Trotzdem schon einmal Herzlichen Dank für die Hilfe!!


----------

